# Need For Speed World in Windows 8 funktioniert nicht



## ponygsi (12. Mai 2013)

Moin Forum, 

ich habe seit Windows 8 Probleme mit NFS World...

Der Game Launcher lässt sich starten aber mehr passiert nicht...

Siehe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kompatibilitätsmodus hab ich probiert und die Firewall weiß auch bescheid 

Treibe sind aktuell.


Jemand ne idee?

lg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Mai 2013)

Immer tapfer auf "Weiter" klicken, dann geht's heiter weiter. Die Gleiche Fehlermeldung habe ich sowohl unter Windows 7 als auch 8. Ist halt €A / NfS _*Würg*_.
Klick-Tipp: Schau' doch mal hier 'rein.


----------

